
GitLance: Top 200 JavaScript Developers on GitHub - crazycanuck
http://beta.gitlance.net/top/javascript
======
crazycanuck
Here's a bit more about how we did this
[https://medium.com/@gpitfield/gitlance-how-we-
ranked-9-milli...](https://medium.com/@gpitfield/gitlance-how-we-
ranked-9-million-github-developers-e274f279c0ee)

In short, it's a graph that uses repo forks, stars, and commits to generate a
big graph, and a PageRank-ish algorithm to generate the rankings.

------
nerdburn
Super cool to see TJ (creator of express) in the number 1 spot. I think he's
mostly writing Go these days, but express is still massively popular.

------
fspeiser
Interesting.

